# Agusta A-109



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy gents! Ever since 'Reign of Fire' I have gained a serious appreciation for the Agusta A-109KM Helo. Thats one slick and sweet looking bird! 

The problem is that the only kit is the Revell 1/72 KM and K2...its a nice kit, very detailed but at 6.16 inches in length....OUCH!

Has anyone heard anything about plans for this baby in 1/48 or 1/32 scale?


----------

